# Still birds!!



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

They're still here boys... Tons of geese, and a few ducks..

Picked up 2 geese and 5 ducks pass shooting today. Coulda limited but it was getting cold...  I think the temp. is about 33 degrees.... Man that Dog is a trooper.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I here ya!! No other guys either! I wish deer season was 3 months long!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I also saw some ducks and quite a few geese in cornfields. Don't know where they are roosting though as the local lake had 6" of ice on it yesterday.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

SE ND still has birds around. Although they are feeding at weird times. Ducks started inbetween 11-1, and fed until night(I guess thats not weird for late season). But geese, small groups were coming off and going back all day, but the majority of the geese fed from 1/2 hour before sunset until about an hour and a half past sunset. I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't know where else in the US a guy can go out in the morning shoot 6 roosters with a friend than hook up with 2 young kids and shoot a limit of mallards. God I LOVE ND. Today was 1 of the best times hunting I have every had. The fun had nothing to do with getting our limit it was just great to be out there with the kids showing them how to hunt ducks in the field. Also enjoying the sunrise and sunset in ND is awesome. There are still lots of ducks and geese left if ya look hard for them.

Get down boys here they come! 
TAKE EM'


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ace, Its hunts like those, that will hook a kid for life! I know thats what happened to me!! Way to go!!


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

Acemallard you said it, I agree, There is nothing more exciting than takin someone out duck hunting that has never been out, or doesn't make it out much. I have had a few opportunities to take some people out like this and get them shooting and got the hunts on tape and we shot limits and stuff but I get the rush from the excitement, the look in there eyes thats what gets me pumped up. I'm only 17 and I have had it good alot of opportunites that most kids my age havent or ever will get, like people that take the time to get an 11 yr. old started. My dad not being much of a Waterfowl hunter I figured I'd never get the chance to hunt waterfowl but there was a guy that asked me if I wanted to go hunting with him one time and thats where it all started! Whoever thought jumping a slough and shooting a "BLUE WING TEAL" would start all this :******: ("MY MOM")??? but like my dad tells her "it keeps them out of trouble" (them meaning my twin brother and I)...besides this individual I have had alot of other people take me out before I could drive and scout and all the important keys to success in duck hunting. since I have been able to drive I think I have gotten 5 people into hunting that I hunt with quite frequently, and thats what makes my hunting season a success is getting more people involved! so whenever you get a chance take out a youngster and show them what it's all about!!!


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Would anyone like to shoot some big, late season greenes tomorrow, (tomorrow being thurs) would do am or pm hunt. I know its late notice, send me a pm if interested. should be a great hunt, (easy drive from fargo)


----------

